# Anyone pick up prostitute while uber lyfting?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Anyone pick up prostitute while uber lyfting? Including picking them up without receiving a ride request.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone pick up prostitute while uber lyfting?


Like as a pax? Or like on a break?


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Like as a pax? Or like on a break?


either


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> either


Nah


----------



## fwdmarch (Aug 28, 2017)

possibly, I didn't ask.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Hope you used protection


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber did. He almost got lucky too but he was too... Simple... To understand that she was a prostitute. True story too he had audio recording of the encounter, one of my top 5 episodes to date.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

We pick them up all the time -- but, since they look and act just like you and me, we seldom know.
Back in the day ... when I was a mere lad driving for Checker in San Francisco I used to like hooker fares a lot. They were always respectful, didn't waste my time, and tipped well. Never had a problem with a working girl.
Had a couple of high ticket gals that would hire me for a four or six hour block flat rate. When I dropped her off at the Saint Francis at 6pm she'd say when I should pick her up. If it was 7pm, she meant 7pm. Not 7:03 -- time is money and she may have another 'appointment' at the Piedmont at 7:15
Also, the doorman didn't want her hanging around in front waiting for a cab. She wanted to walk out of the elevator, thru the lobby and into a car with the driver holding the door open. No delay.
I would get good money for a block, PLUS, I could pick up flags while she was working -- as long as I was where I needed to be when she wanted me there.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone pick up prostitute while uber lyfting? Including picking them up without receiving a ride request.


Not yet, but I been getting horny though. Most of the ones I seen around in my city are strung out on drugs, so they have become a complete turn off!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone pick up prostitute while uber lyfting? Including picking them up without receiving a ride request.


Illegal Activity in MY CITY !

NEVER !

I once saw 2 pimps standing around talking while their 2 women were fighting in the street on the old " JIMMY SWAGGART" Hotel strip.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Illegal Activity in MY CITY !
> 
> NEVER !


Thankfully... think of the poor children who would have to grow up in such a city. Disgusting!

Legal in my county to pick anyone up in a plain sedan, only gotten requests. I think I'm up to 4 or so (that were for certain), a few more questionable ones, and probably a few more after that which were good at covering it up.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Probably on several occasions. They said they weren’t but I think they were lying.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> We pick them up all the time -- but, since they look and act just like you and me, we seldom know.
> Back in the day ... when I was a mere lad driving for Checker in San Francisco I used to like hooker fares a lot. They were always respectful, didn't waste my time, and tipped well. Never had a problem with a working girl.
> Had a couple of high ticket gals that would hire me for a four or six hour block flat rate. When I dropped her off at the Saint Francis at 6pm she'd say when I should pick her up. If it was 7pm, she meant 7pm. Not 7:03 -- time is money and she may have another 'appointment' at the Piedmont at 7:15
> Also, the doorman didn't want her hanging around in front waiting for a cab. She wanted to walk out of the elevator, thru the lobby and into a car with the driver holding the door open. No delay.
> I would get good money for a block, PLUS, I could pick up flags while she was working -- as long as I was where I needed to be when she wanted me there.


aka you were pimping in a way


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Probably on several occasions. They said they weren't but I think they were lying.


So did they volunteer the info? "We're not prostitutes, we always dress this way and prefer the all-strung-out-on-drugs look".

Or did you ask them?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> aka you were pimping in a way


And if she went to Safeway to buy groceries, is the clerk behind the counter pimping too?
I provide a service ... just like her, and Safeway.
I don't judge.
She works hard for her money, just like me.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Scott.Sul said:


> So did they volunteer the info? "We're not prostitutes, we always dress this way and prefer the all-strung-out-on-drugs look".
> 
> Or did you ask them?


I was implying that I asked them in an effort to be funny but I guess it didn't work.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I was implying that I asked them in an effort to be funny but I guess it didn't work.


You shudda winked as you typed it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> You shudda winked as you typed it.


I did. I crack myself up sometimes.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Come on guys, my popcorn is growing cold.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I never drive without a prostitute in my car.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I never drive without a prostitute in my car.


We should have coffee...


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I never drive without a prostitute in my car.


I'm pretty sure the accounts liking your post are stalking you. Calling to find out if there's another seat in their car.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> We should have coffee...


Again?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I pick them up all the time as paying passengers. Never have I been a customer of one, though. Enough guys told me enough stories about them that I did not consider it worth paying them all that money for what they told me that they got.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> I'm pretty sure the accounts liking your post are stalking you. Calling to find out if there's another seat in their car.


Thank you. There's always a seat for you in my Prius, Phil.



NorCalPhil said:


> I'm pretty sure the accounts liking your post are stalking you. Calling to find out if there's another seat in their car.


For the record, I stalk Cableguynoe 
Not the other way around.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone pick up prostitute while uber lyfting? Including picking them up without receiving a ride request.


Not since breakfast



thatridesharegirl said:


> I never drive without a prostitute in my car.


Please do not pet my sexual support human


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I never drive without a prostitute in my car.


Please explain?



thatridesharegirl said:


> Again?


How much did he spend last time?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Please explain?
> 
> How much did he spend last time?


He treated me to a $2 cup of Denny's finest brew.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

thatridesharegirl said:


> He treated me to a $2 cup of Denny's finest brew.


How did that make you feel? Would you do it with him again?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> How did that make you feel? Would you do it with him again?


His company was as hot as that coffee.
I'd do it again.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Not yet, but I been getting horny though. Most of the ones I seen around in my city are strung out on drugs, so they have become a complete turn off!


you mean the strung out prostitutes but some look like supermodels


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> you mean the strung out prostitutes but some look like supermodels


If you can afford high sexual market price value, then by all means: Spend Away!!!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I look at it like this,

For every prostitute I KNOW i drove, there was a probobly a few high class hookers around i didn't realize were, plus there's always the posibility that hookers actually have lives outside of their professional lives,

So more than likely...

I have driven more hookers, drug dealers, and murderers than I think i did...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's much cheaper if you buy frozen prostitutes

But dont be in the rush and use the microwave
, use the oven trust me


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Aren't like most women, including your momma, somewhere on the prostitute-prude scale? 

Like I know for damn sure that my mom wouldn't have ****ed my dad & had kids with him if he lived in a cardboard box down by the railroad tracks.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Every night at least one. Not counting myself.


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

We have a college conference that holds their annual basketball tournament in Charlotte every February. It brings droves of alumni to the city each year so I went out to see how the Uber demand would be this year. The streets were gridlocked, so once I got downtown, I went offline so I could get back out in the burbs. But before going offline, I got a ping from the Westin downtown. Just about to cancel due to wait time and out walks this sister who was a good 270lbs, wearing a dress that was a size 2. Cheeks hanging out, ink everywhere, and fire-engine red hair/wig. Then, behind her strolls this tall, thin, built like a brick sh!t house drink of water, again wearing not enough clothes. They jump in already fighting. Short story long, they were going to the EpiCentre, about 5 blocks away, but traffic held us up so I had to listen to their game plan for the night. They had cards made they were going to hand out and had the area in a grid for working a block at a time. Weren't ashamed to tell me they were in from Maryland to take advantage of the crowds. Girls were nasty. And.... tall drink of water.... Sheena was a man... (Throwback to Tone Loc). If he/she caught the right guy wasted enough and made it back to the room, and he found out she was a he, it might not be pretty.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Nope, but picked up a stripper going to work at 7am in the morning.... Had to call the police to get her removed from my car, she wouldn't leave, she just kept putting on her makeup and doing her hair in my car. Good thing strip clubs are dark cuz this was not a pretty woman


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Nope, but picked up a stripper going to work at 7am in the morning.... Had to call the police to get her removed from my car, she wouldn't leave, she just kept putting on her makeup and doing her hair in my car. Good thing strip clubs are dark cuz this was not a pretty woman


They have strip clubs in SLC?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> They have strip clubs in SLC?


No kidding.
I almost got arrested at the Greyhound Bus Station when I was, maybe, 16 yrs old. I was sitting on a park bench across the street from the bus station. Prolly about sundown. Bus would be there in twenty minutes, I thought just right for a smoke break. Right? Wrong.
What did I do? That was my questions as the hand cuffs were snapped on. I had long hair, and I was "Smoking in public". Now, this is the late 60's, early 70's. People smoked in their office. Your doctor probly smoked in his office. And I couldn't smoke ... tobacco, "in public". Really?
Who knew. 
But, it was explained to me that "This is Salt Lake City boy." 
They let me go - but two of them actually watched me get on the bus, and watched the bus drive away.

Never been back. Can't think of a reason to.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> No kidding.
> I almost got arrested at the Greyhound Bus Station when I was, maybe, 16 yrs old. I was sitting on a park bench across the street from the bus station. Prolly about sundown. Bus would be there in twenty minutes, I thought just right for a smoke break. Right? Wrong.
> What did I do? That was my questions as the hand cuffs were snapped on. I had long hair, and I was "Smoking in public". Now, this is the late 60's, early 70's. People smoked in their office. Your doctor probly smoked in his office. And I couldn't smoke ... tobacco, "in public". Really?
> Who knew.
> ...


I assume you can't believe they have strip clubs either. I've certainly never met a Mormon stripper.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I assume you can't believe they have strip clubs either. I've certainly never met a Mormon stripper.


Yea, well, I never spent much time there ... just didn't feel welcome.
But, from what little I know, I'd be real interested to know what life is like behind the veil.
Somehow the mental picture of a Mormon Stripper; well I just can't put it together.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Failed Login said:


> We have a college conference that holds their annual basketball tournament in Charlotte every February. It brings droves of alumni to the city each year so I went out to see how the Uber demand would be this year. The streets were gridlocked, so once I got downtown, I went offline so I could get back out in the burbs. But before going offline, I got a ping from the Westin downtown. Just about to cancel due to wait time and out walks this sister who was a good 270lbs, wearing a dress that was a size 2. Cheeks hanging out, ink everywhere, and fire-engine red hair/wig. Then, behind her strolls this tall, thin, built like a brick sh!t house drink of water, again wearing not enough clothes. They jump in already fighting. Short story long, they were going to the EpiCentre, about 5 blocks away, but traffic held us up so I had to listen to their game plan for the night. They had cards made they were going to hand out and had the area in a grid for working a block at a time. Weren't ashamed to tell me they were in from Maryland to take advantage of the crowds. Girls were nasty. And.... tall drink of water.... Sheena was a man... (Throwback to Tone Loc). If he/she caught the right guy wasted enough and made it back to the room, and he found out she was a he, it might not be pretty.


There was an investigative news program that showed that in Honolulu, well over 90% of the street "girls" they encountered were in fact men. Apparently part of the Hawaiian culture is to raise one boy in the family as a " girl", and apparently that is a big part of the reason for this. So... I'd be a little careful if you are thinking about partaking of some local "tail for sale" on your Hawaiian vacation. Unless you are into that.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> There was an investigative news program that showed that in Honolulu, well over 90% of the street "girls" they encountered were in fact men. Apparently part of the Hawaiian culture is to raise one boy in the family as a " girl", and apparently that is a big part of the reason for this. So... I'd be a little careful if you are thinking about partaking of some local "tail for sale" on your Hawaiian vacation. Unless you are into that.


With that and the volcano Hawaii is now off of my vacation destinations.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

I provide transportation & security for dancers & escorts. Most are private clients but I met quite a few while doing Uber.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> With that and the volcano Hawaii is now off of my vacation destinations.


I don't mean to hijack the thread, but we are headed there in August. We are going to the Big Island, where the volcano is. The Big Island is about the size of Connecticut. If you've ever been, the imagine the small corner of CT near New York City. That is where the volcano is. We are going to Kona on the other end of the island. It's like another world and you'd have no clue what was happening if you don't watch the news.

Can't wait to go...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread, but we are headed there in August. We are going to the Big Island, where the volcano is. The Big Island is about the size of Connecticut. If you've ever been, the imagine the small corner of CT near New York City. That is where the volcano is. We are going to Kona on the other end of the island. It's like another world and you'd have no clue what was happening if you don't watch the news.
> 
> Can't wait to go...


Should be exciting.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I picked up 2 women that my immediate impression was "prostitutes".

Actually found out they 
A. Were from California 
B. They were the marketing team for a vape company that was sponsoring a band's tour

Didn't change the fact that they looked like meth'd out hookers but it sure did explain it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> I picked up 2 women that my immediate impression was "prostitutes".
> 
> Actually found out they
> A. Were from California
> ...


Yeah you can't tell the hookers from everybody else here.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Again?


You weren't a mod last time. 
I feel a stronger attraction.



thatridesharegirl said:


> For the record, I stalk Cableguynoe
> .


Keeping that destination filter to Santa Cruz huh?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You weren't a mod last time.
> I feel a stronger attraction.
> 
> Keeping that destination filter to Santa Cruz huh?


Does Kitten know about this?


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

jazzapt said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread, but we are headed there in August. We are going to the Big Island, where the volcano is. The Big Island is about the size of Connecticut. If you've ever been, the imagine the small corner of CT near New York City. That is where the volcano is. We are going to Kona on the other end of the island. It's like another world and you'd have no clue what was happening if you don't watch the news.
> 
> Can't wait to go...


Just take care on bad vog days. My brother lives on the SW corner of Maui (Makena) and sometimes he gets it bad enough to warrant staying indoors, depending on prevailing winds.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Does Kitten know about this?


Kitten hasn't stepped up to the plate


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

That's why I deal with cats lol if only there was another word for cat..........


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone pick up prostitute while uber lyfting? Including picking them up without receiving a ride request.


Lol, I actually suspect I have picked a couple of escorts as pax. I could be wrong tho.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

KellyC said:


> Lol, I actually suspect I have picked a couple of escorts as pax. I could be wrong tho.


Prostitutes, at least the smarter more cautious ones, tend to favor taxis and cash payments as a general rule because it eliminates the worry of an electronic footprint of their activities and locations.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

From my experience a dead giveaway if they are a prostitute is they take money for sex


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> Prostitutes, at least the smarter more cautious ones, tend to favor taxis and cash payments as a general rule because it eliminates the worry of an electronic footprint of their activities and locations.


Hm, maybe some of them see the value in using a service that is inexpensive & reasonably reliable & fast


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

When I’m in doubt but curious I ask them if they’re a prostitute. They almost always lie to me and say they aren’t though.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> Prostitutes, at least the smarter more cautious ones, tend to favor taxis and cash payments as a general rule because it eliminates the worry of an electronic footprint of their activities and locations.





KellyC said:


> Hm, maybe some of them see the value in using a service that is inexpensive & reasonably reliable & fast


Yeah I don't agree with that. The ones that still use taxis is probbaly only because they're used to it.

In smaller citites, they're going to be waiting for one for a lot longer than an Uber if they're leaving a hotel.

The smart ones know that going to and from hotels/mens homes doesn't incriminate them.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah I don't agree with that. The ones that still use taxis is probbaly only because they're used to it.
> 
> In smaller citites, they're going to be waiting for one for a lot longer than an Uber if they're leaving a hotel.
> 
> The smart ones know that going to and from hotels/mens homes doesn't incriminate them.


You can think whatever you want, but I'm telling you how I've seen it from my perspective as a former taxi driver. I used to get more of them in a typical day than I would in a week or two of driving U/L. Electronic footprint is a big deal to people like that.

Another example was when a guy told me he was taking a cab to his girlfriend's house because he didn't want his wife to see an Uber receipt with the time and route.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I picked one up this morning, and I could tell she had a long night, because her knees were badly soiled.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I picked one up this morning, and I could tell she had a long night, because her knees were badly soiled.


Soiled or bloody?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> Another example was when a guy told me he was taking a cab to his girlfriend's house because he didn't want his wife to see an Uber receipt with the time and route.


. Well sure, if he knows his wife might be looking, I bet he also doesn't text his girlfriend.

If you got something to hide you gotta keep doing things the chitty way.

But an experienced hooker that's been questioned many times by cops knows that making multiple trips to hotels is nothing.

Hell they stand on the sidewalk waving cars down. You think they're scared of them knowing where they been?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Soiled or bloody?


Soiled. She came out of a garage, and appeared to be high on a drug.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Soiled. She came out of a garage, and appeared to be high on a drug.


Maybe she had been working on her car in the garage.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> . Well sure, if he knows his wife might be looking, I bet he also doesn't text his girlfriend.
> 
> If you got something to hide you gotta keep doing things the chitty way.
> 
> ...


No, he most likely texts her with a burner phone. The same one he ordered the taxi with.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I never drive without a prostitute in my car.









thatridesharegirl said:


> Again?


That's what she said...right?



Cableguynoe said:


> You weren't a mod last time.
> I feel a stronger attraction.
> 
> Keeping that destination filter to Santa Cruz huh?


Having that _wanna be 'moderated' _thing going, huh..?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> No, he most likely texts her with a burner phone. The same one he ordered the taxi with.


So taxi and burner phones are used because no other choice, not because they prefer those services.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone pick up prostitute while uber lyfting? Including picking them up without receiving a ride request.


anyone who does rideshare in Los Angeles has absolutely without a doubt driven an escort, a prostitute, a hooker, etc.....not to mention plenty of strippers, porn stars, yada yada yada.

Many times escorts look just like anyone else. The Russian escorts, however, stand out with a certain "look" and the fact that they speak almost no English and are using an account in the name of whatever man she's going to visit. I've even had to take the phone from her to speak with the guy she's going to see - usually to explain how long it will be and how traffic looks or answer some other question the guy has that the escort doesn't understand. Talk about a "Is this real life?" moment.

More like a "How did my life get to this?" moment.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Julescase said:


> anyone who does rideshare in Los Angeles has absolutely without a doubt driven an escort, a prostitute, a hooker, etc.....not to mention plenty of strippers, porn stars, yada yada yada.
> 
> Many times escorts look just like anyone else. The Russian escorts, however, stand out with a certain "look" and the fact that they speak almost no English and are using an account in the name of whatever man she's going to visit. I've even had to take the phone from her to speak with the guy she's going to see - usually to explain how long it will be and how traffic looks or answer some other question the guy has that the escort doesn't understand. Talk about a "Is this real life?" moment.
> 
> More like a "How did my life get to this?" moment.


So common in fact that Uber wants us to be aware and report any sex trafficking we encounter.

As long as nobody looks coerced or in distress I mind my own business. I was once summoned to a hotel where a guy put a girl and a piece of luggage in my car and I drove her to another hotel where a guy came out and took possession of the luggage. I then drove the girl back to the first hotel. Cash tips were received at both ends of the trip so I was jazzed. Usually it is just shuttling the girls back and forth. This was a definite variation on a theme.


----------



## Muggywuggy (Jun 28, 2018)

I’ve been putting serious thought to driving escorts and porn stars instead of Uber. Guarantee for fares, happy clients and everyone won’t keep commenting how my car smells loud


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> anyone who does rideshare in Los Angeles has absolutely without a doubt driven an escort, a prostitute, a hooker, etc.....not to mention plenty of strippers, porn stars, yada yada yada.


I've driven regular stripper once, scary* stripper once, and escort once (at least deduced escort, from circumstances), but I have yet to drive a _yada yada yada_! What are they like? 

*Scary stripper = stripper blabbing about getting out of jail the previous day for gun possession charges


----------



## Muggywuggy (Jun 28, 2018)

Those are drug dealers with duffle bags at 3am who are grateful you picked them up in the hood


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> I've driven regular stripper once, scary* stripper once, and escort once (at least deduced escort, from circumstances), but I have yet to drive a _yada yada yada_! What are they like?
> 
> *Scary stripper = stripper blabbing about getting out of jail the previous day for gun possession charges


Yada yada yadas are the creme de la creme of LA streetwalkers....think Foxy Brown, or maybe Eddie Murphy's lucky date that late night pickup in WeHo. 



Muggywuggy said:


> I've been putting serious thought to driving escorts and porn stars instead of Uber. Guarantee for fares, happy clients and everyone won't keep commenting how my car smells loud


If you're driving Uber, you're already driving escorts and porn stars.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Yada yada yadas are the creme de la creme of LA streetwalkers....think Foxy Brown, or maybe Eddie Murphy's lucky date that late night pickup in WeHo.


Yada yada yada, I'm really tired today!


----------



## Muggywuggy (Jun 28, 2018)

Julescase said:


> If you're driving Uber, you're already driving escorts and porn stars.


Yeah but I know they prefer my luxury ride to the mini van or Prius. Escorts have class standards, hookers are ok with a mini van or express pool


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Nothing to get excited over. I drive them all the time as passengers and used to get approached while waiting for pings. The only ones that really approach are the ones missing teeth or have a ton of open sores on their face. They usually only charge a few bucks for a hummer but you'll pay dearly in medical bills later on. Then there's the "escorts" that are always passengers. They never offer their services. They usually travel to or from cheap to moderate hotels. They always stand out. Small bag or none at all. Sweatpants or frumpy clothing then heavy makeup most of the time with their hair done nicely and neat. Never in a bun to match their comfortable clothing. The dead giveaway is when the Johns order the rides. They have no clue what the names are ands have to call their "friend" to find out. They never guess. Most are usually silent during the ride and they look uncomfortable in their own skin when you pick them up from the hotels. Just make sure it's not a small kid that's being transported or you'll be a sex trafficker and pedophile. If they look young, ask if they're 18 then card them.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I am glad I work and live in an area where we dont have hookers like Miami


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I am glad I work and live in an area where we dont have hookers like Miami


 they're everywhere. I live in CT. Wealthy areas that have some of the nations top schools. We have a few cities that aren't bad but not picture perfect and that souls over to other areas.


----------



## delusion2 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Julescase said:


> "How did my life get to this?" moment.


Every uber lyft driver thinks and looks like this at some point.



Kodyhead said:


> I am glad I work and live in an area where we dont have hookers like Miami


ha ha miami hooker capital.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> So taxi and burner phones are used because no other choice, not because they prefer those services.


Of course. This isn't an issue of "U/L is better than taxi, yeh yeh", it's about choosing the right tool for the job at hand. They are business people after all.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep they do have strip clubs here, not many but they do


----------



## JeffinPhx666 (May 24, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone pick up prostitute while uber lyfting? Including picking them up without receiving a ride request.


Yes. Two one time and was chased by their pimp in his Bentley.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

My offer was rejected. I think she didn’t have change of a $5.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I know I have a couple of times. Women dressed like tramps going to a sleaze bag motel.


----------



## atg410 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sure have, inadvertently of course. All my fellow Baltimore drivers should know this address lol.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> So taxi and burner phones are used because no other choice, not because they prefer those services.


Taxis will also come when literally no one else will. All you need is cash on a bank card and your solid. $20 cash is easier to come up with than finding someone who is willing to pay for a strangers uber ride sight unseen.

One particular story that's ingrained in my mind..

4:30 am from downtown orlando, i was hoping it was an early morning airport run from the downtown hotels when i accepted it.

Nope it was a guy the cops found passed out behind the bushes near the clubs that a hobo thought was a dead body when he called 911.

I pull up and the cops explain that he has literally nothing on him, literally nothing. They (including the passenger) suspect he passed out and someone stole all his stuff. He woke up and flagged down a cop to file a report. (and try to get a ride).

I ask him how he's going to pay for the ride..., the cops, the guy, and me all realize that while he isn't poor no one knows how the heck he's gonna pay.

Downtown orlando to St Cloud Florida (35 miles 45 minutes to get to his house) ($50 on uberX currently with orlando's dogcrap rates)

"Can I pay you back tomorrow or something?" "take him in his house and he can get another card?"

"Do you happen to have a credit card number and expiration date and security code memorized, and zip code?"

"yes"

(Pin drop)






I kid you not, that's how the guy paid for his $86 ride home.

This guy had his entire credit card number memorized including expiration and security code...

https://squareup.com/help/us/en/article/5176-manually-key-in-card-payments-without-the-square-reader

I take his picture and get his email to send him the invoice.

"why did you need to take my picture?" he asks.
"So he can give it to the credit card company if you try to claim it as fraudulent" a cop explains.

2 minutes later were on that long uncomfortably silent cab ride to his house. We arrive at 5:30 am.

"Uhh i have no idea how your going to get in the front door" i explain. In silence he gets out and uses the keypad on the garage door.

Another time a college girl's card declined.

She was in a PANIC because she was afraid i was gonna call the cops on her.

"Calm down miss"

"Calm down"

"work with me and we won't call the cops"

"OK" she says sobbing.

"Does your mom have a credit card?" (this is totally something you call your mom to help you out with at 2:00 AM)

"yes"

(hands back a notepad)

"Call her and get a credit card, expiration date and security code"

Problem solved, 2 minutes later.

Taxis will take you when you literally have nothing but a credit card number to pay with...

The number of times I've picked people up who have had no possible way of getting somewhere with the police calling them a taxi is beyond countless at this point.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Julescase said:


> anyone who does rideshare in Los Angeles has absolutely without a doubt driven an escort, a prostitute, a hooker, etc.....not to mention plenty of strippers, porn stars, yada yada yada.
> 
> Many times escorts look just like anyone else. The Russian escorts, however, stand out with a certain "look" and the fact that they speak almost no English and are using an account in the name of whatever man she's going to visit. I've even had to take the phone from her to speak with the guy she's going to see - usually to explain how long it will be and how traffic looks or answer some other question the guy has that the escort doesn't understand. Talk about a "Is this real life?" moment.
> 
> More like a "How did my life get to this?" moment.


Even here in Raleigh we have our professionals. Two great moments in time stand out for me.

Once I picked up a young lady at about 9:30AM on Sunday from a cheap hotel and she had me take her to an address and then was going to return to the hotel. I waited outside what was obviously a methadone/drug clinic, lots of jittery people coming and going to get their happy juice. She's very nice chats with me both ways, it's about a $40 select ride so I'm happy and then the kicker, we get back to the hotel and she invites me upstairs, no idea whether she was expecting a "tip" or not but I politely thanked her for the offer and drove off.

The "how did my life get to this moment" was when I picked a guy up at 2:30 AM and he has me take him to a hotel. While we are going there, he is frantically calling someone but she isn't answering. We get to the hotel and he's not getting out. Says hang on a min, I'm trying to make sure she's available. Still no answer so he brings up BackPage and starts dialing numbers till another girl answers, has me take him to the second hotel. We get there and he asks me if I'm going to be in the area in an hour to which I reply, "quite possibly" while I'm thinking no way I'm going to be anywhere near here in the 15 minutes it takes you to finish. He was nastier than I imagine the ladies to be so I have to say I feel sorry for them, tough way to make a living.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Question.

When, or if, prostitutes tip, is it cash or do they give it to you in trade?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Question.
> 
> When, or if, prostitutes tip, is it cash or do they give it to you in trade?


I prefer trade. No taxes involved.


----------



## TomCatt (Jan 2, 2018)

I once got stuck in a "loop" where I drove russian girls from one hotel to another. Often I would get the same girl several times. They often spoke on the phone saying things like "Put the $200 in an envelope. I don't want to handle cash!"


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I picked some up back in the days of Backpage under the "John's" names and they were good passengers, but for myself? Heck no! If you ever saw the streetwalkers in Chicago near Midway you'd know exactly why, they will turn a straight man gay!


----------

